# Herramienta útil



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Es la más sencilla de usar que he encontrado, para los interesados en cambiar de tren motriz.
Bike Gears calculator


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

GRacias por compartir, Doc!

Muy util. Todavia decidiendo si paso al 1xN...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Muy util. Todavia decidiendo si paso al 1xN...


¿Que pasos traes en la Trance? Para pasar al 1x, yo si me la pensaría, no me late mucho el XX1, cambio de masa, desviador, cambio&#8230;y las "extensiones" en los cassettes de 10, para llegar a 42 como que no funcionan al 100% y con las trepadas de por acá, pues seguiré con 2x10, tal vez por tus nuevos rumbos si sea buena opción.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> ¿Que pasos traes en la Trance? Para pasar al 1x, yo si me la pensaría, no me late mucho el XX1, cambio de masa, desviador, cambio&#8230;y las "extensiones" en los cassettes de 10, para llegar a 42 como que no funcionan al 100% y con las trepadas de por acá, pues seguiré con 2x10, tal vez por tus nuevos rumbos si sea buena opción.


Traigo SLX/XT 2X10 26-38 X 11-32. Aqui es mas bien planito y solo uso el 26-32 en subidas empinadas cuando ya estoy cansadon, por eso es que estaba pensando en quitar un plato.

Creo que solo necesito un piñon de 40-42t, un narrow-wide de 30-32t... y nadamas, creo.

No ruedo tanto como para justificar un grupo XX1, en mi caso.

El problema de aqui es que es tan plano, que si uso a ratos el plato grande y los ultimos 4 piñones.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Traigo SLX/XT 2X10 26-38 X 11-32. Aqui es mas bien planito y solo uso el 26-32 en subidas empinadas cuando ya estoy cansadon, por eso es que estaba pensando en quitar un plato.
> 
> Creo que solo necesito un piñon de 40-42t, un narrow-wide de 30-32t... y nadamas, creo.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp,

Pues ya sal de ese país y lánzate a Austria o Suiza para que uses toda la piñonera y los dos platos ja ja ja , mira que tener la Trance 27.5 para andar en planito es como tener junto a Kim Kardashian sin nada de nada y nada mas verle los aretes , bueno la analogía no tiene nada que ver pero sé que tu agarras la onda , para rodar planito mejor en la Costa Esmeralda que conoces bien.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

saludos a todos y en cuanto al tema pues yo en algun momento di el brinco a 2x10 26/ 38 en una pivot 429 pero se me hace que me regreso a 3x10 22/32/40 creo que es major traer un plato mas y no necesitarlo a necesitarlo y no traerlo jijijijiji


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> saludos a todos y en cuanto al tema pues yo en algun momento di el brinco a 2x10 26/ 38 en una pivot 429 pero se me hace que me regreso a 3x10 22/32/40 creo que es major traer un plato mas y no necesitarlo a necesitarlo y no traerlo jijijijiji


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De acuerdo contigo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Definitivamente nada como los tres platos es lo mejor ( a lo mejor traer 4 platos ja ja ja )

Yo ya gaste en el sistema de 1x11 y no me gustó para nada , en las subidas se me iban los que traían granny , en las bajadas los que traen 42 o44 y en el plano también se me pelaban hasta los viejitos de mas de 40 años ja ja ja y los niños de menos de 15 .

Ese cuento de que con tres platos hay mucho cruce de cadena ??? rozamientos del desviador con la cadena y cambios repetidos es pura b.s. , nada mas no crucen cadena:nono: , ajusten bien el desviador y ya!!! :thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues yo me cambie al 1x hace seis meses para no volver a usar desviador frontal never-ever. Ghetto style con un sistema 1x10 usando uno de los adaptadores de 42T y un 30T enfrente. Y creo que pronto me cambiare a un 32T para aumentar el rango en alta.

Al principio cuesta acostumbrarse a no traer el desviador frontal y el manejo de cambios, pero una vez que te acostumbras es super sencillo y confiable. El otro punto positivo es que te haces mucho mas fuerte para pedalear. Puedo subir algunas secciones que antes tenia que subir en 24-34 ahora en 30-36. El terreno por acá no es muy plano que digamos así que es buena referencia. 

Los amigos que lo han probado les ha encantado. eso si, Sram maneja mejor que Shimano el ghetto style


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Asi es ritopc , para el tipo de rodadas que tu haces te conviene mas el 1x o el 2x , pero para rutas de larga duración con terreno de todo tipo el 1x no mas no , y no solo es mi percepción algunos de mis amigos de rodada también están dejando el 1x .

En fin como en todo es cuestión de gustos personales y de experiencias, terrenos etc etc etc , lo bueno es que hay para todos .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si, cuestión de gustos, pero no te creas que son rodadas muy diferentes. Nuestras rodadas son de 23-29km e incluyen entre 800 y 1,000m verticales de ascenso. Ya son rodadas serias y las llamaría rutas largas. 

A lo mejor en rutas con menos metros verticales uno necesitaría pedalear a mayor cadencia, pero con un 36 enfrente pensaría que sería suficiente.

En fin, cuestión de gustos. Yo soy un super creyente y no regreso.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Muy bien mi estimado ritopc de acuerdo en todos tus conceptos .

La gran mayoría de los ciclistas que ruedan con nosotros vienen de la ruta y no quiero parecer mamerto pero en nuestras salidas si rodamos muchitos kms , 23 kms es lo que me hago rodando de mi casa al punto de reunión para las salidas y de ahí pa´l real no tengo npi de cuantos sean los metros verticales y de plano ni nos interesa saber no nos vayamos a asustar ja ja ja SEMOS A LA ANTIGUITA jaJAJA

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> A lo mejor en rutas con menos metros verticales uno necesitaría pedalear a mayor cadencia, pero con un 36 enfrente pensaría que sería suficiente


Pues como se menciona, gustos personales.
Yo para subir, uso cadencias mas altas y me obliga a usar relaciones mas bajas... lo que me deja sin top-end en un 1X. Por eso es que le pienso, pero creo que me voy a animar a probar con un ghetto.

Y como ya van varios comentarios y todavia no empezamos a divagar... 
A lo que no le he visto el uso es a los desviadores con clutch. Ni al tensor de cadena... en cambio creo que extraño mas el bashguard (mi cleta trae clutch, tensor y sin bash).


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

en algun momento yo tambien empece a creer que me estaba hacienda mas fuerte de mis piernas pero mas bien ya no tenia mas opcion (mas cambios) o le pedaleaba o le pedaleaba fue ahi cuando llegue a la conclusion que inclusive con un 3x9 puedes usar el mismo tipo de relacion tons volvemos a lo mismo va de gustos pero para esto estoy hablando de un rodado 29 me quedare mejor con una transmission 3x10 24/32/42 con 11/36 en vez del 2x10 26/38 con 11/34 le pasare la transmission 2x10 a una 26 para vez que pex


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> en algun momento yo tambien empece a creer que me estaba hacienda mas fuerte de mis piernas pero mas bien ya no tenia mas opcion (mas cambios) o le pedaleaba o le pedaleaba fue ahi cuando llegue a la conclusion que inclusive con un 3x9 puedes usar el mismo tipo de relacion tons volvemos a lo mismo va de gustos pero para esto estoy hablando de un rodado 29 me quedare mejor con una transmission 3x10 24/32/42 con 11/36 en vez del 2x10 26/38 con 11/34 le pasare la transmission 2x10 a una 26 para vez que pex


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Igualmente foesfoesfxr , yo también me estoy refiriendo a una 29'er:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Y como ya van varios comentarios y todavia no empezamos a divagar...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Reviviendo el hilo de hace 5 años, ¿alguien ha cambiado de opinión respecto al 1x, 2x o 3x??? Digo, si alguien todavía visita el foro


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

presente, yo aunque tengo 1x11 y 2x10 prefiero el 2x10 ya que la relación es la misma 10x42 vale mas tenerlo y no necesitarlo a necesitarlo y no tenerlo


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

I can’t understand a thing you guys are saying :cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Reviviendo el hilo de hace 5 años, ¿alguien ha cambiado de opinión respecto al 1x, 2x o 3x??? Digo, si alguien todavía visita el foro


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo ya cambié de opinión , de gustos , de bicis , de edad y etc. etc.

A final de cuentas tuve que cambiar a " juerzas " la oferta de componentes y la merca y publicidad no está volviendo a casi todos al 1x , ¿porque ? ...porque cada día es mas difícil encontrar componentes 3x o 2x para reemplazar partes muy usadas o que ya tuvieron sus mejores días.

Ni se diga de las bicis de modelo reciente que se venden en las tiendas , casi todas 1x y ya da igual si la quieres para Trail , XC, Enduro etc. , todos se fueron o están migrando al 1x.

Yo tengo actualmente una bici con 3x9 jajaja si con 3x 9 y en otras tengo 1x11 y 1x12 Eagle y la verdad ya para que le hago al loco para ver con cual subo o bajo mejor ...a estas alturas de la vida con todos los drivetrain estoy a gusto y me da igual si me ganan subiendo o si me ganan bajando , yo me divierto al paso que sea y con el terreno que sea .

Todos los sistemas tienen sus pros y sus contras y depende de uno con cual se rueda mejor .

Saludos a todos y no dejen caer el H.Foro.

the last biker


----------

